# Chef John's ACS



## tenspeed (Aug 17, 2019)

Chef John calls it goulash, and not American Chop Suey, so he's obviously not from New England.  Still, it's a childhood favorite courtesy of the lunch ladies.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peeLzc4KrYU


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 17, 2019)

Slum Gullion with a "celebrity chef's" recipe, copyrighted no doubt, and made with grass-fed beef.
Okey dokey then.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 17, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Slum Gullion with a "celebrity chef's" recipe, copyrighted no doubt, and made with grass-fed beef.
> Okey dokey then.




Really?  Chef John is a long-time member of this group, with an avid following on both You Tube and All Recipes.  You may not like it, but there is no need to be snarky.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

Interesting video. A lot more ingredients than I ever put into ACS. Also, I'm surprised he used jarred pasta sauce and left out the green bell pepper and tomato paste.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2019)

Silversage said:


> Really?  Chef John is a long-time member of this group, with an avid following on both You Tube and All Recipes.  You may not like it, but there is no need to be snarky.


He's a member of DC?


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 17, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Slum Gullion with a "celebrity chef's" recipe, copyrighted no doubt, and made with *grass-fed beef.*
> Okey dokey then.


Methinks Chef John has a sense of humor.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JOHUz_gQM4


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

Silversage said:


> Really?  Chef John is a long-time member of this group, with an avid following on both You Tube and All Recipes.  You may not like it, but there is no need to be snarky.



I think that DC's celebrity chef is James Strange.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtjlTbeLELCuJU0o8AF2qtA


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2019)

Can't say I have ever had it...but I bet it is something the KN (a/k/a my Dad) would like it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

I watched that video last night, and it looks like another version of American Chop Suey. The name is probably a regional thing. 

And, any one of us could be a celebrity chef, using a fake name. Who is to say for sure that Guy Ferry, AKA Guy Fieri doesn't use the name of his beloved but departed dog to post on this forum. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2019)

Apparently [FONT=&quot]this goes by many names, including American Goulash, American Chop Suey, [FONT=&quot]Chili Mac, Johnny Marzetti, and my personal favorite, [/FONT]Slumgullion. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I had never heard of any of it before coming to Discuss Cooking, but then our school didn't have a cafeteria and no lunch ladies. My Mom sure never made anything like it either.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I've made a version of it a couple times, and it's quite tasty.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Apparently [FONT=&quot]this goes by many names, including American Goulash, American Chop Suey, [FONT=&quot]Chili Mac, Johnny Marzetti, and my personal favorite, [/FONT]Slumgullion.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I had never heard of any of it before coming to Discuss Cooking, but then our school didn't have a cafeteria and no lunch ladies. My Mom sure never made anything like it either.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I've made a version of it a couple times, and it's quite tasty.
> ...



As a kid, it was called macaroni and hamburg. Not hamburger, but hamburg. Sloppy Joes were hamburg barbecue. My dad is 87, and still says hamburg. That's what his father called it, so that's what it is. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> As a kid, it was called macaroni and hamburg. Not hamburger, but hamburg. Sloppy Joes were hamburg barbecue. My dad is 87, and still says hamburg. That's what his father called it, so that's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> CD





Of course it’s hamburg. A hamburger is a sandwich.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that DC's celebrity chef is James Strange.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtjlTbeLELCuJU0o8AF2qtA



Never heard of him. I love love Chef John, though.

Like Kay said, the recipe reminds me of Johnny Marzetti, which my mom used to make quite a bit. However, I don't make it often because no one but me likes it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> *Never heard of him.* I love love Chef John, though.
> 
> Like Kay said, the recipe reminds me of Johnny Marzetti, which my mom used to make quite a bit. However, I don't make it often because no one but me likes it.



LOL. James is a DC member who has a health issue that has made him go vegetarian. He is very creative, and makes vegetarian dishes that sound good even to diehard carnivores, like me. He has a blog, and many videos of his cooking. He's also from cajun country, so he knows a lot about that cooking, too. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 18, 2019)

caseydog said:


> LOL. James is a DC member who has a health issue that has made him go vegetarian. He is very creative, and makes vegetarian dishes that sound good even to diehard carnivores, like me. He has a blog, and many videos of his cooking. He's also from cajun country, so he knows a lot about that cooking, too.
> 
> CD



Very cool, thanks, CD. Although I'm not a vegetarian (I eat mostly chicken and seafood) I absolutely love vegetarian dishes. In fact today for lunch I had zucchini and fresh sweet corn on the cob, both from my local farm market. I also often eat veggie burgers and anything to do with tomatoes, onions and avocado - three of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2019)

caseydog said:


> LOL. James is a DC member who has a health issue that has made him go vegetarian. He is very creative, and makes vegetarian dishes that sound good even to diehard carnivores, like me. He has a blog, and many videos of his cooking. He's also from cajun country, so he knows a lot about that cooking, too.
> 
> CD



Yup, and around here he goes by powerplantop.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 18, 2019)

Yep....I LOVE watching James (powerplantop's) videos, and have followed them for several years.  Never been disappointed in making any of his recipes, either.   Silversage probably meant James - I don't think Chef John is a member here, although ya never know...lol

https://www.youtube.com/user/powerplantop


oops, sorry...I just saw that Aunt Bea posted the same link.  I don't remember what my mom and dad used to call this, but we had pretty much the same thing when my brother and I were kids. Probably depended upon what my mom had to use up.  It's a nice comfort dish.


----------

